# Puppy Photos.....



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

Thought you all might enjoy a few new photos of my pups... We had a litter of Chessies on May 31 and a litter of Springers on June 12 (8 pups in each litter). Both litters are very nice.


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

those chessies are cute!!


----------



## Andrew Bremseth (Aug 1, 2007)

Nice looking pups! Looks like a handful :beer: :lol:


----------

